# Need some help bidding



## 02Chevy (Feb 24, 2006)

I am bidding on a grocery store and I have never plowed commercial so I was just wondering what to look for and how to do this so I don't lose money.
​Tom


----------



## crabman (Sep 21, 2006)

02Chevy;338197 said:


> I am bidding on a grocery store and I have never plowed commercial so I was just wondering what to look for and how to do this so I don't lose money.
> ​Tom


Good place to start is by reading and searching through bidding and estimating forum.


----------



## Dogbonz (Aug 11, 2005)

I would say,, try to figure out how long it will take you to plow a 3 in event, say 1.5 hrs. then say you want to make about $75 per hour. any walks to shovel ? say maybe 1/2 worth of shoveling. Now the big question,, how many snow events on average will you have 8 12 16? lets say 8 in your area.
2 hrs @ $75. = $150 X 8 events = $1200. for a 1 year seasonal contract for plowing,,
Are you salting? say 10 bags on the lot and walk ways,,, takes you 1/2 hr to salt $35
plus cost of salt x2. so say $55. So $90 to salt every event.

Well How did I do fella's? Lets hear the rebuttals to my method. I'm sure LLm Ann Arbor will have something negative to say at least.


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*always something to say*

Im new to the site,and I see what your saying. I always say if it's not constructive,KEEP your Fingers STILL!!!!!!!


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Generally I suggest to try figuring "worst case" that you have more than your average storms and it takes you 25-30% longer than you think. You have to consider grocery stores will need some extra attention throughout the days, and plowing around cars can get tedious. Maybe figure out all your time & expenses for an "average" winter, and add 20% for the Sh** happens factor. Good luck!

~Kevin


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

If this is a decent sized grocery store i'd say you need heavier equip than a 1/2 ton chevy. Those banks get awful big - especially in cle. right? Around here they plow grocery store sized lots with heavy duty equipment - not p/u trucks - and certainly not 1/2 tons. - Jason


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

cjasonbr;338399 said:


> If this is a decent sized grocery store i'd say you need heavier equip than a 1/2 ton chevy. Those banks get awful big - especially in cle. right? Around here they plow grocery store sized lots with heavy duty equipment - not p/u trucks - and certainly not 1/2 tons. - Jason


Good point cjasonbr; plus doesnt cleveland get pounded with lake effect snow and dont forget about all the carts in the parking lot!


----------



## 02Chevy (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the feed back every one. Yea Cleveland gets a lot of lake effect. Also I am Trading in my 1500 for either a 2500 or 3500 this year but still don’t know which to get.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*Things to ask first...*

Why do they not have a contract this late into the season? Are they a small independant with less than an acre of a lot? Did they approach you for a Bid?

Have you asked them what they look for in a contract? What are those parameters?

What equipment are you using? How long have you been plowing residential?


----------

